# gebruiksvoorziening



## Translator55

Heeft iemand een idee van wat er in de volgende zin precies met "gebruiksvoorziening" wordt bedoeld ? En als jullie nog een suggestie hebben voor een vertaling naar het Frans, dan is die suggestie zeker welkom. 

Dat is de zin :
Met Audi connect focussen we ons onder andere op intuïtieve bediening met een maximale *gebruiksvoorziening *als gevolg. 

Alvast bedankt !


----------



## ThomasK

Gebruiksgemak? Gebruiksaanwijzing? --- Nooit gelezen...


----------



## petoe

Ik denk hier ook aan het gebruiksgemak: misschien convivialité in de context van computers, elektronica en dergelijke.


----------



## ThomasK

Inderdaad, maar convivialité lijkt mij eerder gezelligheid, samenzijn. Of ... ? Compatibiliteit?


----------



## jacquesvd

Translator55 said:


> Heeft iemand een idee van wat er in de volgende zin precies met "gebruiksvoorziening" wordt bedoeld ? En als jullie nog een suggestie hebben voor een vertaling naar het Frans, dan is die suggestie zeker welkom.
> 
> Dat is de zin :
> Met Audi connect focussen we ons onder andere op intuïtieve bediening met een maximale *gebruiksvoorziening *als gevolg.
> 
> Alvast bedankt !



Ik denk dat 'gebruiksvriendelijk' bedoeld is.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Translator55



Translator55 said:


> Met Audi connect focussen we ons onder andere op intuïtieve bediening met een maximale *gebruiksvoorziening *als gevolg.


Ik heb de indruk dat deze zin reeds een (foutieve) vertaling is.

Groetjes Herman.


----------



## ThomasK

Inderdaad, of een computervertaling...


----------

